# silverbacks vs outlaw 1



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey guys I'm buying a new set of oulaws or backs. The size I'm running is 27 or 28s. If you guys could give me some pros and con's of both tires that would help my decison. I run some muskeg but mostly mud with rutted out bottoms.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

really?

 Backs vs Laws vs Terms - The Official Showdown thread. - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

